# Happy birthday



## oldscrote (Jul 15, 2014)

A happy birthday to our glorious leader Krela.

Have a wonderful day Ben


----------



## Big C (Jul 15, 2014)

Happy birthday to you


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 15, 2014)

Happy Birthday dude! Have a great day!


----------



## krela (Jul 15, 2014)

Blimey you've got a good memory oldscrote! 

Thank you.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jul 15, 2014)

Happy Birthday Ben!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jul 15, 2014)

Happy Birthday, have a good day!


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 15, 2014)

Many happy returns Ben, hope your day is delightful


----------



## oldscrote (Jul 15, 2014)

krela said:


> Blimey you've got a good memory oldscrote!
> 
> Thank you.



Nah mate, not a good memory at all it's easy when we share a birthday,day and month the same but quite a few years difference


----------



## Dugie (Jul 15, 2014)

Happy Birthday


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 15, 2014)

Have a cracking birthday Ben and all the very best.


----------



## krela (Jul 15, 2014)

oldscrote said:


> Nah mate, not a good memory at all it's easy when we share a birthday,day and month the same but quite a few years difference



Well you say that but you've still got one up on me because I knew we share a birthday and forgot! 

Happy birthday to you too sir, and also to UrbanX for yesterday!

Thank you everyone.


----------



## Pilot (Jul 15, 2014)

Hail to the Chief, and many more of them.


----------



## smiler (Jul 15, 2014)

Glorious Leader??? Donno if I want to go that far but have a Good one Ben, you too Oldscrote


----------



## AgentTintin (Jul 15, 2014)

Happy Birthday


----------



## King Al (Jul 15, 2014)

Happy Birthday Boss! :jiggy:


----------



## Onmyown (Jul 15, 2014)

Penblwydd Hapus I chwi...


----------



## krela (Jul 15, 2014)

Onmyown said:


> Penblwydd Hapus I chwi...



You're the fourth person to say that, all my friends live in the valleys.


----------



## tumble112 (Jul 15, 2014)

Best wishes.


----------



## Onmyown (Jul 15, 2014)

krela said:


> You're the fourth person to say that, all my friends live in the valleys.



Da Iawn


----------

